# Nipple 8/12



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Fished the nipple and about 10 miles south along the 100 fathom curve. We heard chatter of a blue caught and saw a boat catch a nice dolphin. We had 4 solid knock downs with fish hookedand all pulling the hooks.We finally had a solid hook up and land a 20ish pounddolphin. Around noonwe have a whitehit the short then go back to the long riggerand we are hooked up only to pull the hook about a minute into the fight. About an hour laterI see a blow up about 100 yardsout and whenwe get to the area we hook up a white. This time he stayed hooked and we got some great pics.We stayed out of the rain the whole way until we were about 17 miles from Destin pass. Wind, Lighting, and Rain.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!:clap best/sharpest pictures i've seen in a while...congrats to you and your crew...cool waterspout shot too...


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome pic's!!!! Congrats on the bill.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Outstanding work and great pics!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, some of pics are VERY clear!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

outstanding pictures!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

oustanding pics!! what kind of camera is that?


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pics! Congrats.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Josh and crew! Wish I could have made it down for the trip...

My brother took those pictures. He uses some high quality cameras - Cannon I believe - he is a sports photographer. check out his website - www.jasonparkhurst.com and click on images at the bottom left. He has some great pictures of the oil rigs, destin beaches and harbor, etc.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work! by the looks of the hook placement, that one wasnt coming off! those are some pretty cool pics as well. Impressive water spouts!


----------



## WUDRO (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice fish Josh.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pics.. still kicking myself for forgetting to bring a camera yesterday.. it looks like you were using a circle hook in that 1 pic.. perhaps thats the way to go for the whites.. we had several knock downs but were using jhooks .. 

rich


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet Pics:bowdown


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing Pictures. I wish I could take some like that! I need a camera that is fully automatic..that can take pics like u have..... Probably doesn't exist!

Congrats on your fish!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats--

What type of camera was that ? Great pics


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Best pics I've ever seen on this forum. Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I will have to give all of the picture credit to Jason Parkhurst who was fishing with me. He is very talented. You can see his stuff at www.jasonparkhurst.com

We had 3 people on the boat. I was about to wire the fish. My buddy Don was on the rod an Jason was driving the boatwhile managing to takea picture or two.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, checked out the pictures on Jason's web site. Very nice stuff (except for that fuzzy one from some distant memory in Alabama). Great day fishing and great pictures to bring it to the couches of all the PFFers that could not go.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

HEY!!!! That's my old rocket launcher indeed. (from the old Blue Marlana) That must explain how you caught the billfish...lol..jk

I love the clean lines of your boat, and the launcher fits perfectly. You have a good deal of room in the cockpit. Post a pic of the boat.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

A pic he put up in June-extremely sweet ride







r


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

You need to send those pictures to marlin magazine! In one of the pictures you can see one of those goofy remoras coming out of his gills. What camera did you shoot those with? Great job!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome pics!!!!!!!

Kim


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent!!!!!! :clap


----------

